# What is "TOO HOT" for Leopard Gecko's?



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Ok, just wondering as i have realised i have been making an error with my leo viv. I had the probe cable running under the lino then sitting on top and was getting a max temp of around 32c and the lino was all "bubbly" like there was an air bubble. So, tonight, ive removed it from under the lino and both the thermometer probe and stat probe are sitting on top of the lino, i have ben measuring the temps and as of right now it is sitting at around 97F, the highest i have seen this go is 101F, so i have been having a play with the stat.

(Sorry for using both units, my thermometer only reads in C and my temp gun i have it callibirated to F)


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Ok, just wondering as i have realised i have been making an error with my leo viv. I had the probe cable running under the lino then sitting on top and was getting a max temp of around 32c and the lino was all "bubbly" like there was an air bubble. So, tonight, ive removed it from under the lino and both the thermometer probe and stat probe are sitting on top of the lino, i have ben measuring the temps and as of right now it is sitting at around 97F, the highest i have seen this go is 101F, so i have been having a play with the stat.
> 
> (Sorry for using both units, my thermometer only reads in C and my temp gun i have it callibirated to F)


really wouldn't keep them above 93*f-94*f (33*c-34*c) tops for any length of time ~ with anything above that (and especially higher temps) there's a chance that they will go into aestivation (similar to brumation) in an effort to try and cope when temps become too high for normal healthy body functions ~ they'll slow down, stop/minimal eating, use fat reserves, shedding can become affected and dehydration is a possibility.


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> really wouldn't keep them above 93*f-94*f (33*c-34*c) tops for any length of time ~ with anything above that (and especially higher temps) there's a chance that they will go into aestivation (similar to brumation) in an effort to try and cope when temps become too high for normal healthy body functions ~ they'll slow down, stop/minimal eating, use fat reserves, shedding can become affected and dehydration is a possibility.


Cheers SleepyD, re-configured the stat and is now reading around 34*c


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Cheers SleepyD, re-configured the stat and is now reading around 34*c


no prob hun ~ would try and get the temp down a bit more if possible... nearer to 32*c (90*f) and make sure the cool side allows for enough thermoregulation


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> no prob hun ~ would try and get the temp down a bit more if possible... nearer to 32*c (90*f) and make sure the cool side allows for enough thermoregulation


Once again, thanks :notworthy:

One quick question, which would be the best way to keep an eye on temps? My temp gun reads about 1.5*C out from the actual thermometer (The thermo is a digi, with a probe attached)

Thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Once again, thanks :notworthy:
> 
> One quick question, which would be the best way to keep an eye on temps? My temp gun reads about 1.5*C out from the actual thermometer (The thermo is a digi, with a probe attached)
> 
> Thanks


probably the easiest way ~ and if the temp guns accurate ~ would be to use the thermo (allowing for the difference) as a 24/7 guide and then check daily with the gun


----------

